# Thomastik-Infeld Strings



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I changed the strings on my Simon & Patrick acoustic last week for the Thomastik-Infeld strings I bought a few months ago at Encore Music exchange. I originally told the owner, Dave, that I usually put John Pearse strings on my acoustic but he was pretty enthusiastic about these strings and he guaranteed me I'd like them better and he even sold them to me at the same price I'd pay for a set of John Pearse strings and he was right. These strings have made a geniune difference to the sound of my acoustic. It almost sounds like a different guitar. There's more clarity and depth to these strings and it's not just because they're new.

When I first put the John Pearse strings on my guitar a few years ago I was pretty impressed but these sound even better IMO. A bonus is that my guitar is even easier to play because they use a patented technology that gives the strings a "silkier" feel to them. BTW I have no association with this company, I'm just impressed with the strings. They're a little pricier than most brands but I feel they're worth it. Are there any other Thomastik-Infeld users here?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Never heard of them... and their web site doesn't fill me with any great confidence in them either.

http://www.thomastik-infeld.com/


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

they are great strings, although overpriced, IMO. the patented technology is primarily slightly different gauging. if you look at them string to string, they're often weird as hell. but they do feel great, and if you're happy with the price, then you've got a new brand of string! 

i went recently to cleartone on my acoustic. loved the first set, i'm a lot less impressed with the second. i'll try one more, and then go back to martinSP. i tried the pearce strings a number of years ago, but i couldn't keep them from prematurely breaking. my technique has changed a ton since then, so i might try them once again, see if i have better luck. it wasn't a setup issue, before anyone asks, i had the guitar looked over by a very competent tech, at the string rep's suggestion, no dice. just one of those things i guess..


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I tried the Plectrum set and they were great-but it depends on the guitar-it has to be of a lighter construction as these are low tension strings


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> I changed the strings on my Simon & Patrick acoustic last week for the Thomastik-Infeld strings I bought a few months ago at Encore Music exchange. I originally told the owner, Dave, that I usually put John Pearse strings on my acoustic but he was pretty enthusiastic about these strings and he guaranteed me I'd like them better and he even sold them to me at the same price I'd pay for a set of John Pearse strings and he was right. These strings have made a geniune difference to the sound of my acoustic. It almost sounds like a different guitar. There's more clarity and depth to these strings and it's not just because they're new.
> 
> When I first put the John Pearse strings on my guitar a few years ago I was pretty impressed but these sound even better IMO. A bonus is that my guitar is even easier to play because they use a patented technology that gives the strings a "silkier" feel to them. BTW I have no association with this company, I'm just impressed with the strings. They're a little pricier than most brands but I feel they're worth it. Are there any other Thomastick-Infeld users here?


Which did you put on Plectrum or Spectrum?
I put the TI GB flatwounds on my hollowbody and I love them.
I currently use the JP on the acoustics and like them quite a bit but I have been thinking about the TIs as well.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I've tried a lot of different acoustic strings over the years, Dean Markley, John Pearse and Elixir to name a few but I've still got another set of John Pearse strings so I'll use those the next time they need changing unless Dave can give me the same deal for the TIs. I haven't tried Cleartone but I'll keep an eye out for them.



suttree said:


> they are great strings, although overpriced, IMO. the patented technology is primarily slightly different gauging. if you look at them string to string, they're often weird as hell. but they do feel great, and if you're happy with the price, then you've got a new brand of string!
> 
> i went recently to cleartone on my acoustic. loved the first set, i'm a lot less impressed with the second. i'll try one more, and then go back to martinSP. i tried the pearce strings a number of years ago, but i couldn't keep them from prematurely breaking. my technique has changed a ton since then, so i might try them once again, see if i have better luck. it wasn't a setup issue, before anyone asks, i had the guitar looked over by a very competent tech, at the string rep's suggestion, no dice. just one of those things i guess..


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine were the Spectrum set and they really do sound good. If I had a nice Taylor or Martin I'd probably be playing for even longer than I did when I put the TIs on. :smile:


rollingdam said:


> I tried the Plectrum set and they were great-but it depends on the guitar-it has to be of a lighter construction as these are low tension strings


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I put the Spectrums on it. I've still got another set of John Pearse strings I haven't used yet but I think my next purchase may be the Elixir strings as they really do cut out the "scratching". I also noticed there's a lot less scratching with these TIs.



Graham said:


> Which did you put on Plectrum or Spectrum?
> I put the TI GB flatwounds on my hollowbody and I love them.
> I currently use the JP on the acoustics and like them quite a bit but I have been thinking about the TIs as well.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Plectrum or Spectrum - Big Difference*

I'm in love with the Plectrums on small bodied lightly braced instruments. My 60's 0-18 sounds fantastic with them, as does the Thompson T2X. Most finger style players with these strings on similar guitars won't use anything else.
Other players that look for high output from hard playing won't be happy with them. They really are for the sensitive player.
My buddy, Whopper Bob, cut them off his Heiden OM within a few hours. :-(
I did the same on my 47 D-18. 

The Spectrums, on the other hand, sounded fine on these bigger guitars. At that point, it's a matter of taste.

Their mandolin strings are unbelievable - $43.00 a set, but unbelievable. 

It's a good company doing things their own way, and often doing it better.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

$43.00 for mandolin strings?  They should be unbelievable. Yeah I really do like the sound of these new strings. So the Plectrums are better for the smaller bodied guitars huh? I'll keep that in mind. Thanks Mike. :smile:



Mike MacLeod said:


> I'm in love with the Plectrums on small bodied lightly braced instruments. My 60's 0-18 sounds fantastic with them, as does the Thompson T2X. Most finger style players with these strings on similar guitars won't use anything else.
> Other players that look for high output from hard playing won't be happy with them. They really are for the sensitive player.
> My buddy, Whopper Bob, cut them off his Heiden OM within a few hours. :-(
> I did the same on my 47 D-18.
> ...


----------

